# DRAMA... in the strangest places...



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, so today I had myself an intense craving for some McDonald's chicken nuggets (which is weird for me since usually the smell of them makes me gag... go figure.) Well the weather has really sucked here today.  Lots of very bad thunderstorms, etc.  This means I don't want to get out of my car. Since it was the lunchtime rush, the line was almost wrapped around the building.  Some random dude decides that he doesn't want to get in his proper place in the BACK like everyone else had to do.  He decides that he wants to weasel himself a space in front of me like a jackass.  Of course I don't let him and this pisses him off to no end and all of a sudden he goes batshit insane.  Calling me a c*unt, whore, bitch, and that I need to get my ass back to the trailer park (whatever that means... i dunno.) Ends it with calling me an asshole as if that is the biggest baddest insult ever (as if it's worse than calling me a "C U Next Tuesday".  And he was ELDERLY!! Probably late 60's/early 70's.  I didn't say anything to him but I definitely couldn't hold the laughter back which I think pissed him off even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What happens to people that the fly off the handle about dumb shit like that?!?  

This brings me to wonder what others experience at the hands of people that take themselves too seriously and get into melodramatic squabbles with other people.  Share your stories please.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 10, 2008)

haha I hate it when McDonalds are even set up like that where people can kinda weasel themselves in the line from the side lol makes me mad.  But he was crazy...wow...over McDonalds.  I would've just laughed at him and turned up my music.  It's not you dude was just nuts from the get go he probably does that everywhere.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW...who pissed in his coffee....He was definitley having a moment...In McDonalds of all places... Ronald would have been livid!!!

Oh and by the way...Back to the Trailer park...In other words he was calling you Poor White or Black Trash basically .... You have to laugh about it...I mean come on...was him waiting an additional minute in line worth all that...Not to mention everyone looking at him like the old fart he was...


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_In McDonalds of all places... Ronald would have been livid!!!
_

 

HAHAHA...


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 10, 2008)

THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!

 lol sorry this happened to you i just cant help it!!
Something like this happened to me but when i worked in Dorney Park i worked in the Sugar Shackkk candy shoppp..... It was a camp day so lines were crazy and some old lady comes and tries to skip the line i politley say Mam you have to go to the back of the line.....

She flipped out on me saying i have no respect and i am low life scum LMAOOOOOOOOOO i laughed in her face and told her if she didnt like it she could leave lmaooooo i was 15.... i could careless


----------



## rbella (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn, he must have been really hungry.


----------



## carandru (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^ or something. This couldn't have been over the Mickey D's... please not over the Mickey D's


----------



## florabundance (Dec 10, 2008)

To be honest, I would call someone a cunt if they compromised my Happy Meal.
Don't judge me.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my, the nerve of trying to cut the drive thru line! I don't think there's anyone in this world that would have let that happen! 

My brother & sister in law live in a shady part of Omaha, and apparently at the McDonald's in their neighborhood, some guy was given the wrong meal at the drive thru and he shot the employee! Over getting an order wrong! Who knew the customers at Mickey D's could be so crazy!

Well I hope you enjoyed the McNuggets- sounds a lot tastier than my tv dinner I had today, LOL.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 10, 2008)

oh lord.. something similar happened a few weeks ago at my workplace. i work in a drugstore & someone called our customer service extension asking about the pharmacy. my coworker answered the phone & told him she'd transfer him to the pharmacy line. he went absolutely ballistic. "i don't want to talk to the damn pharmacy!! you dumb f***ing c*nt!!" & he totally cussed her out. so she told him where to go & hung up on him. honestly, was it really worth dropping the C-bomb over? people are nuts.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Oh my, the nerve of trying to cut the drive thru line! I don't think there's anyone in this world that would have let that happen! 

My brother & sister in law live in a shady part of Omaha, and apparently at the McDonald's in their neighborhood, some guy was given the wrong meal at the drive thru and he shot the employee! Over getting an order wrong! Who knew the customers at Mickey D's could be so crazy!

Well I hope you enjoyed the McNuggets- sounds a lot tastier than my tv dinner I had today, LOL._

 
Damn, that's crazy.  Glad I didn't get physically acosted.  I wouldn't have thought it as funny had he gotten out of his stalker van (ya know.. the old Chevy conversion vans from the 70's that has the windows with curtains).  But eh, chalk it up to now I have an interesting story to tell people!  Funniest part was that in order to yell at me, his window had to be rolled down and he just got rained on.  With the weather we're having today, we might need an ark. Sure man, are you certain that I'M the asshole seeing as how you're yelling at ME in a drive thru.

Usually I don't have these encounters in public.  Only at work when someone is mentally unstable or seeking narcotics.   YEAH SURE BUDDY.. I'll tell you over the phone that we have 1000 Oxycontin 80mg tabs in stock!


----------



## darkorchid (Dec 10, 2008)

It's all about idiots stamping their little feet to get their way. I work in an office for a financial institution hehe and there is a client that abuses the crap out of everyone! As in she will scream and rant and rave if you even suggest to put her on hold and accuses you of screening her calls if you say the person she wants is unavailable. They've had her on speaker phone during one of her yelling fits and it reverberated through the entire office. Really, don't these people realize they are only embarrassing themselves and everyone around will think they are an a-hole?


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_

























 THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!

lol sorry this happened to you i just cant help it!!
Something like this happened to me but when i worked in Dorney Park i worked in the Sugar Shackkk candy shoppp..... It was a camp day so lines were crazy and some old lady comes and tries to skip the line i politley say Mam you have to go to the back of the line.....

She flipped out on me saying i have no respect and i am low life scum LMAOOOOOOOOOO i laughed in her face and told her if she didnt like it she could leave lmaooooo i was 15.... i could careless_

 
It's just that people seem to think that they're more important than God and those of us lower on the totem pole should cave in to their every demand.  Yeah, I don't get it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

You should have just grabbed a handful of straws and ketchup packets and started chunking them at him!!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 10, 2008)

haha i would have given him a super cheesey smile and been like"WOW, LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED A _HAPPY_ MEAL... GET IT?!?!?!?"... i'm sure he would have loved that.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 10, 2008)

i wish i had an interesting McDonald's story... but my heart belongs to In-N-Out.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_To be honest, I would call someone a cunt if they compromised my Happy Meal.
Don't judge me._

 
HAHAHAHA that made me spit out my pepsi! 


Anyway haha... This story is hilarious!!! That sounds like the type of thing I'd do... my mother calls me Road Rage Caroline hehehe. Everything winds me up hahaha.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_HAHAHAHA that made me spit out my pepsi! 


Anyway haha... This story is hilarious!!! That sounds like the type of thing I'd do... my mother calls me Road Rage Caroline hehehe. Everything winds me up hahaha._

 
there's nothing wrong with road rage. 

that's what i tell myself, anyway.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen people fly off the handle like that at a Mickey D's, but it's never been towards me.  That's crazy!  Sadly, I'm used to having people go crazy on me since I work in retail.  I've been called all sorts of names, I've had things thrown at me, I've even been kicked by small children.  It really, really sucks, and I don't think I'll ever understand what makes people think that it's ok to do those kinds of things.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i wish i had an interesting McDonald's story... but my heart belongs to In-N-Out._

 
LOL!  I probably would be too but they don't exist in Georgia (as far as I know)


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_I've seen people fly off the handle like that at a Mickey D's, but it's never been towards me. That's crazy! Sadly, I'm used to having people go crazy on me since I work in retail. I've been called all sorts of names, I've had things thrown at me, I've even been kicked by small children. It really, really sucks, and I don't think I'll ever understand what makes people think that it's ok to do those kinds of things._

 
Believe me when I say I've got some f*cked stories from retail.. In my third year of pharmacy school I was an intern at Target.  Not in the best area of town.  We had our "normal" crazies as anyone that works retail know.  But the one that just took the cake was when a "gentleman" bled all over his prescription he was trying to give me.  I told him to lay it on the counter and I'd get a plastic baggie that he could put it in.  He flies off the handle telling me that I'm overreacting and that he doesn't have any weird diseases.. blah blah blah.. he even started yelling at another customer because she was defending me and my actions.  Eventually after 20 minutes the cops showed up and he was escorted out and banned from our store.  Sorry dude but there are WAY TOO MANY blood borne pathogens out there for me to assume you're completely healthy!  Or the lady that told me that I have no right to tell her child what to do.  By the way, he was licking the countertop.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Omg I cant believe that happened... when people freak out like that it really really cracks me up..

I worked @ Godfathers in high school and these people called and ordered two pizzas and said they would be there in 40 minutes to get them, so we made them, put them in the hot box, and went on with our day. About 2 hours later we realized the people never came to get them, and an hour after that the lady walks in, asks for them, pays for them (I ask her if she wants them remade, she declines), and 40 minutes after that we get a phone call from the husband FREAKING OUT that they are old pizzas.

No fucking shit! You called THREE HOURS ago and said you'd be there in 40 minutes- OF COURSE THEY'RE OLD!

So they keep calling, over and over and over, and i just keep answering and when it's them, hanging up on them. Finally we *69ed them, got the number, and called the cops on them. They ended up coming in about an hour later and freaking out on me while i was working. I called my dad who was on duty and is a cop and he came there and arrested them. I couldnt stop laughing before he was there though. he was just freaking out and cussing and screaming and i was like.. ITS A FUCKING PIZZA, DUDE! lol! Next time, call papa murphys.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Usually I don't have these encounters in public.  Only at work when someone is mentally unstable or seeking narcotics.   YEAH SURE BUDDY.. I'll tell you over the phone that we have 1000 Oxycontin 80mg tabs in stock!_

 





LOVES IT.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 10, 2008)

I think you did the best thing.. laugh in his face! I think it made him feel embarrassed and that's why he got angrier--he knew he look ridiculous and knew he was doing something wrong. He wanted to scrap and you didnt give it to him.  Good.
No one around you said anything to him?  There were no other people there who told him to shut up and not to speak to a young lady like that?  WTF Why is it when things like this happen people just stand there and stare and don't do or say anything.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I think you did the best thing.. laugh in his face! I think it made him feel embarrassed and that's why he got angrier--he knew he look ridiculous and knew he was doing something wrong. He wanted to scrap and you didnt give it to him. Good.
No one around you said anything to him? There were no other people there who told him to shut up and not to speak to a young lady like that? WTF Why is it when things like this happen people just stand there and stare and don't do or say anything._

 
There were a few people around but in their cars.  To know what was going on they'd have to let their windows down.  If anyone did see anything, they were probably just trying to process what was happening.  Haha.. I had my husband on the phone and he was going off!!! I'm a big girl and can handle myself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To go off on a complete stranger in public, they REALLY have to get under my skin.  My biggest pet peeve is when people refuse to give you a little personal space.  I'll give them 3 "back off" glances and if they don't get the hint then I tactfully (sometimes) will lash out.

GOD!! It was crazy day!! LOL


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 11, 2008)

A long time ago I went to a discount store called McFrugal's, and as I was walking in, I saw an older woman trying to push a shopping cart through the turnstyle they had at the entrance.  She kept trying, but for some reason, the cart wouldn't fit...I wonder why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, she stepped back with the cart and I _thought_ she had either A) figured it out, B)was taking a break and letting me by...but no! As soon as I was almost approaching the turn style, she rammed her cart in front of me and blocked me and said something to the effect of,  "How DARE you! You need to wait...blah blah blah...." I just hopped over the whole damn thing and she was still flapping her lips.  CRAZY.


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i wish i had an interesting McDonald's story... but my heart belongs to In-N-Out._

 
God.My mouth started watering after I read In-N-Out.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 11, 2008)

What an old windbag >.< I get very territorial about spaces in lines. There must be ORDER or I will get incredibly pissy. I'm not afraid to tell someone to get to the back of the line, haha. The Burger King drive through here is like that, I'm pretty good at looking innocent and pretending not to notice people trying to sneak in, while staying within a foot of the car in front, hahaha.

Also; goddamned retail. I get so many crazy old coots coming in and telling me I shouldn't be working here (I basically work at an industrial rubber and stuff/swimming pool store) just 'cause I'm a girl, been called a bitch because I won't give someone a discount, or a whore girl because I'm wearing make up... It's ridiculous. I don't know why people think acting like a jerk will let them get their way or change people around them. If anything, it'll just make other more obstinate not to.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 11, 2008)

getting shot over the wrong mc ds order?! MENTAL!!!!!!!! What would happen if he got over charged? lol.

 i always get nutty people at work cos its my job to promote stuff in the highstreet, i went up to a girl today and asked her (its my job to ask, i have targets i HAVE to meet) and her friend starts screaming in my face "WHY ARE YOU ASKING! WHY! WHY CANT YOU JUST EFFING LEAVE US ALONE!" and lots of swearing...i just turned and walked off!! i know people dont like being stopped while they are shopping but my god a simple "no thank you" would do. thank god it was my last day today.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG... what a lunatic! Don't worry, he'll eventually go batshit crazy on the _wrongggg_ person and get his ass handed to him.. in a McDonalds bag, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously don't understand people, you're too good to wait in line? Get the f*ck back there, geezer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i always get nutty people at work cos its my job to promote stuff in the highstreet, i went up to a girl today and asked her (its my job to ask, i have targets i HAVE to meet) and her friend starts screaming in my face "WHY ARE YOU ASKING! WHY! WHY CANT YOU JUST EFFING LEAVE US ALONE!" and lots of swearing...i just turned and walked off!! i know people dont like being stopped while they are shopping but my god a simple "no thank you" would do. thank god it was my last day today._

 
I hate rude ass people like that.. It's like their lives are so mundane that they are dying for someone to lash out at. It's pathetic. The outlet mall I go to has like 1000 kiosks, from mineral makeup, to jewelry cleaners to flat irons.. they ALL ask me to stop and try their stuff out. I simply say "no thanks, I'm kind of in a hurry" and they leave me alone. _THEY'RE DOING THEIR JOBS. _No need to be a c*nt, seriously. It's not like they're going to chase after me and forcefully clean my necklace.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jeez!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_ 
 i always get nutty people at work cos its my job to promote stuff in the highstreet, i went up to a girl today and asked her (its my job to ask, i have targets i HAVE to meet) and her friend starts screaming in my face "WHY ARE YOU ASKING! WHY! WHY CANT YOU JUST EFFING LEAVE US ALONE!" and lots of swearing...i just turned and walked off!! i know people dont like being stopped while they are shopping but my god a simple "no thank you" would do. thank god it was my last day today._

 
That's awful. A lot of people just assume that you're doing it voluntarily, unless you're inside the mall itself. So I feel sorry for the workers I see being treated like crap...or as though they're those religious people that try and give you leaflets.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, I have a good one.. this lady was a piece of work.

I work for a large insurance company, and as a courtesy we call the policyholders whose Homeowners policies just billed to see if they have any questions or would like to come in to review everything.. just to make sure they are properly covered. Florida is kind of a hurricane magnet, so it's in their best interest to be informed about these kinds of things, right? Hmm.. 

So I call this lady and simply offer this review to meet with the agent, and she absolutely goes off on me. "You're asking me to take time out of MY day to come in?! I work, you know, blah blah blah blah..." I'm like.. "M'am it's simply a courtesy we are offering, you don't have to --" and she cuts me off again blabbing about whatever the hell... Didn't even let me say the next part which was asking her if she wanted to review over the phone if that was more convenient. She started cursing and I was like, oh hell no.. So I just said "Miss, I'll just go ahead and notate your file that you weren't interested, have a great day." --and hung up. 

Next thing I know, we get an email in the office inbox. It's crazy bitch!! This is a general paraphrasing of her message:

_Dear [Insurance Agent]:_
_Today I received a call from a girl at your office asking me to take time out of my day to come in and make changes to my policy. I work full time, and I can't just drive over there, it's very inconvenient. She was very short and abrupt with me, saying that she would "notate my file" and did not even offer to do this by phone. _(wow, really? if you would have shut the f--k up for 2 seconds I would have gotten to that part, bitch_). I have to say I'm quite irritated that I would be asked to come all the way to your office for something like this. What is wrong with this world? I have to pump my own gas, scan my own groceries, and now you want me to come to you so you can sell me more insurance?! Something's wrong with this picture. _


Uhhh... yeah, lady. Something is definitely wrong, it's your head. At this point I had already told my boss what a crazy phone encounter I had with her so he knew what we were dealing with. After he read the email he was like.. "Yeah, and I bet she's mad she has to wipe her own ass too." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL hahah. My boss is great. 


Seriously, you can't even imagine the wackos I have to deal with on a regular basis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess they keep it interesting though??


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 11, 2008)

lmao @ pump my own gas and scan my own groceries...

is she the queen or something?! some people are just insaneeeee!!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_What is wrong with this world? I have to pump my own gas, scan my own groceries, and now you want me to come to you so you can sell me more insurance?! Something's wrong with this picture._

 





..sounds like someone thinks they're a little entitled.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 11, 2008)

Let's just say, I'm very, very aware of how I treat people in retail now.  If I can see someone is having a bad day, I'm extra nice to them.  A few months ago I was at Publix and the bag boys are supposed to walk them out for you.  The witch in front of me in line was asked if she needed help carrying them out.  "WHY WOULD YOU ASK ME THAT!?!? DO YOU NOT THINK I CAN HANDLE THAT? YOU JUST WANT EXTRA MONEY!!!"  To which I replied that it's a FREE service.  Dumb bitch just walked away.  Now when they ask me if I need a hand I'll ask them if it's because they have to ask or do they need some time out of the store.  Most will say they need to get out for a breather.  I'm very happy to oblige


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 11, 2008)

OOOOOO... ive got an even better one.

I waitress at a pretty upscale resteraunt, and one day i was running food to a table, I walked up, asked who had X item, and the guy goes "im not done with my apetizer, you can shove it up your ass." I started CRACKING UP... I was like wtf? I threw it on the table and said- shove it up your own ass. Walked away

THAT SAME NIGHT,  some lady called me over to ask me to explain to her the mug club discount. We are a brewery and we have a Mug Club where you can get 10% off your food and lots of other stuff....

Well she wanted to know where the 10% discount was. I told her that if you looked at the individual prices, they were 10% different than what was on the menu.. for instance, a pop was $2.18 instead of $2.25. It took it off on your bill instead of totalling it up and showing you what all you got off @ the bottom. Simple.

She was like "well, can you change it?" Im sorry, change WHAT?... "What exactly is it that you would like my to change?" I asked her.

"Well can you just re-print it so that it totals it up at the bottom instead."

"No im sorry, thats not how our computer system is set up."

"well can't you change it."

"No.... I cant."

"Well why the FUCK NOT?"

"would you like me to go get you a manager?"

"NO ID LIKE YOU TO FUCKING CHANGE MY RECEIPT SO IT MAKES MORE SENSE THIS IS SO FUCKIN CONFUSING."



JESUS GOD ALMIGHTY!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHO FUCKING CARES? you're getting 10% off regardless of WHERe it shows on the check that you got it off... 

I just looked at her, threw the reciept down, and went and got one of my mangers.

I mean, where was ashton kutcher? because im pretty sure i was being punk'd.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 11, 2008)

This happened to me and my mom 2 weeks ago?
We were driving home from my Aunts house at about 4:30 in the morning and were stopped in the turning lane.
Some stupid punk in a truck decided to zoom by and throw an egg at our car!
We didn't even know him!
So my mom and I are following this guy trying to get his license plate I'm calling the cops and for the whole 10 minutes we were chasing him I didn't see one cop!
To add to that the operator hangs up on me!
So after we lost him and his drunk driving (he swerved alot) we went to clean the egg off hoping it didn't eat our paint.
So while we were at the gas station this guy is watching my mom clean this stuff off of our car!
So my mom gets back into the car to get his license plate (which I got) and called the cops one more time.
Guess who answered?!
The same prick who hung up on me.
And this whole time I didn't see one cop.
I can't believe there are people like this working for 911...


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 11, 2008)

I used this story in a sentence on my vocab quiz! It was pretty great!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh boy... can't believe I'm actually about to share this story, but here goes!
My father, he's a little different.  Really quirky sense of humor (which I also inherited) and kind of a strange way to take revenge on people.  I was 15 or so and we were on our way to the golf course when this jackass wouldn't let us merge onto the interstate.  Well, the usual gestures and such and the jackass guy actually follows us to the golf course!  Also, dumbass was in a COMPANY delivery truck.  He and my father exchange words and idle threats and the guy goes away.  Dad got the number for his boss and his DOT number and calls and tells his boss that he witnessed the dude masturbating in his truck.  

Oh god.  I was so embarassed and was SO pissed at him for a long time.  "Don't tell your Mother what I did or she'll get pissed!"  We laugh about it now and yes, I did tell my mother.  Last year.

These stories are great by the way!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 11, 2008)

this thread is awesome.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 11, 2008)

oh it was a drive thru?! I see.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 11, 2008)

LOl i probably would have laughed too! Calm ur happy ass down, pops.  I guess he wanted some mcnuggets more than u...

oh boy. people like that make life funny. 

BTW, next time, try the chicken nuggets wrapped in bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 omggggggggg.....SO GOOD.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LOl i probably would have laughed too! Calm ur happy ass down, pops. I guess he wanted some mcnuggets more than u...

oh boy. people like that make life funny. 

BTW, next time, try the chicken nuggets wrapped in bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omggggggggg.....SO GOOD._

 

This is probably a dumb question.   Do they sell them like that at McDonald's or do you come home and cook the bacon?  It does sound interesting LOL


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 11, 2008)

Years ago I was at Ikea and had to wee. So I go into the bathroom do my thing and as always the dispenser is the kind you have to crank, so I crank it three times and wash my hands to hear the lady that just came out of the stall rip my paper from the roll. I shot her a look and said "HEY!!!" she looked at me and was confused. I said "you took my towel that I just unrolled". She replied "SO!!!" I said "So, I have to rewash my hands again!" She said, "What is your problem?., I said the same problem you have", she just looks at me. So I say "Paper towels don't just despense themselves and it was right next to me at my sink". You went to wash you hands at the other sink but grabbed the towel I was about to use..." Just then another lady walked in and they both started in on me. I said [email protected] it, WE!!! So then they leave and shut off my faucet and hear them say "look" as they walk out "she didn't even turn off the faucet".

They expected me to not only unroll the paper but shut off their faucets to. 

As I left the women was conveniently outside also and started saying "look, that's her!" I shouted to the man, "Why don't you give your wife something to do and take her home and F&ck her!!!"

I take clean hands very seriously people, especially after seeing so many just wet their hands and tap them on the edge of the counter and leave. You may not have pooed on your fingers but someone else may have! Which accounts for pooh being on dollar bills. I doubt anyone wipes their rear with bills people.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 11, 2008)

"Why don't you give your wife something to do and take her home and F&ck her!!!"


LMAO!!! I have to find some reason to say this to someone!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_This is probably a dumb question. Do they sell them like that at McDonald's or do you come home and cook the bacon? It does sound interesting LOL_

 
haha no they dont sell them like that. I used to work there...and Ill eat bacon in any form, basically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One day I got the bright idea to wrap a piece of bacon around a nugget and it may have been one of the best things ive ever tasted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So u can go there and order a few strips of bacon and nuggets,or u could cook ur own bacon at home and just use their nuggets. make sure they heat up the bacon though, otherwise u wont be able to wrap it around the nugget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sound like such a  greasy fat ass right now. Make sure u tell everyone that I invented that!!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually i had something weird like that happen to me once.
I was going back to school from lunch and walking down the backstreets, anyways i was walking on the curb the whole way there haha and some old lady came out of her house screaming, holding a garden knife and shouting that it was her curb and for me to GTFOFF !

I just laughed and walked faster. I was with once other friend who got REALLY freaked out though. Very weird.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 14, 2008)

there used to be an abusive short person (i dunno how to best put it but shes a midget, sorry if thats offensive but i cant think of a better word) and she used to HATE my friend and would always give her evils and come up and have a go at her...it was so weird to watch. i have no idea why they hated eachother so much!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinakate* 

 
_Actually i had something weird like that happen to me once.
I was going back to school from lunch and walking down the backstreets, anyways i was walking on the curb the whole way there haha and some old lady came out of her house screaming, holding a garden knife and shouting that it was her curb and for me to GTFOFF !

I just laughed and walked faster. I was with once other friend who got REALLY freaked out though. Very weird._

 
Oh wow... that is insane.  I don't know how I'd handle that one.

I used to be a pharmacy tech at Kaiser in Atlanta many moons ago.  The department right next to the pharmacy was behavioral health.  This lady had come from her appointment and the doctor should have walked her prescription over to us but he didn't.  I'm trying my best to help her out and noticed she had a few refills on her Paxil prescription.  I tried to ask her if that was what they were sending over and she just got this blank look on her face and as monotone as you could be just kept saying "it's not Paxil, it's Prozac" with maybe like 2 seconds in between repeating the phrase. This went on for a good 5 minutes or so.  The pharmacist I was working with that day just came up to my window and in front of the patient goes "I think the string on her see-n-say is stuck." Oh my God I about died laughing.  I had to walk away and get my composure.  Came back over and she was still going!  Finally I had to just have someone else deal with her because I couldn't keep a straight face.

Oh, so many great stories from that place!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Oh wow... that is insane.  I don't know how I'd handle that one.

I used to be a pharmacy tech at Kaiser in Atlanta many moons ago.  The department right next to the pharmacy was behavioral health.  This lady had come from her appointment and the doctor should have walked her prescription over to us but he didn't.  I'm trying my best to help her out and noticed she had a few refills on her Paxil prescription.  I tried to ask her if that was what they were sending over and she just got this blank look on her face and as monotone as you could be just kept saying "it's not Paxil, it's Prozac" with maybe like 2 seconds in between repeating the phrase. This went on for a good 5 minutes or so.  The pharmacist I was working with that day just came up to my window and in front of the patient goes "I think the string on her see-n-say is stuck." Oh my God I about died laughing.  I had to walk away and get my composure.  Came back over and she was still going!  Finally I had to just have someone else deal with her because I couldn't keep a straight face.

Oh, so many great stories from that place!_

 
That made me LOL so loud that I scared my two cats!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 15, 2008)

I still crack up when I think about it.  It's the funny or weird stories from work that totally make up for the sad and sucky ones.


----------



## laneyyy (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL! These are great! =P\

I have a similar story about a lady that thought she was the almighty and powerful. Her last name will always stick out to me too... Soaringhawk. Like, an Indian cheiftess os something...I think she thought she was. Anywho... I used to work at a Laboratory as a Phlebotomist, and every morning when I would go in to open, there would be a full house, like already full of people wanting to have labwork drawn. Well, I would open, and get started on everyone... All a sudden, I hear the front desk buzzer go off, and its you-know-who. I would ask if there was anything I could do to help her, and she would immeadiately ask for me to pull her up, and draw her labwork. Well, the lab waiting room was obviously full of people who are waiting, and I tell her she will have to take a number and have a seat... and this lady just flies off the handle, saying "do you know who I am?" and "I am a Commander's wife" and "Who are you to tell me what to do, you are just a lowly E-3, go get your supervisor" and just making this huge scene with everyone looking at her, and making a fool out of herself. I told her "I am the supervisor of the day, and its just the policy and its polite to wait your turn." And she  just LOST it, cursing, calling me names, and the people waiting their turn were defending me, and she would turn around and curse at them, telling them to shut the f*ck up, and mind their own buisness... blah blah. Finally I got the Department head, a Captian I might add... and she was escorted out of the hospital by security...

Gah... How can people behave like this? LOL


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laneyyy* 

 
_LOL! These are great! =P\

I have a similar story about a lady that thought she was the almighty and powerful. Her last name will always stick out to me too... Soaringhawk. Like, an Indian cheiftess os something...I think she thought she was. Anywho... I used to work at a Laboratory as a Phlebotomist, and every morning when I would go in to open, there would be a full house, like already full of people wanting to have labwork drawn. Well, I would open, and get started on everyone... All a sudden, I hear the front desk buzzer go off, and its you-know-who. I would ask if there was anything I could do to help her, and she would immeadiately ask for me to pull her up, and draw her labwork. Well, the lab waiting room was obviously full of people who are waiting, and I tell her she will have to take a number and have a seat... and this lady just flies off the handle, saying "do you know who I am?" and "I am a Commander's wife" and "Who are you to tell me what to do, you are just a lowly E-3, go get your supervisor" and just making this huge scene with everyone looking at her, and making a fool out of herself. I told her "I am the supervisor of the day, and its just the policy and its polite to wait your turn." And she  just LOST it, cursing, calling me names, and the people waiting their turn were defending me, and she would turn around and curse at them, telling them to shut the f*ck up, and mind their own buisness... blah blah. Finally I got the Department head, a Captian I might add... and she was escorted out of the hospital by security...

Gah... How can people behave like this? LOL_

 
Because people are f-ing nuts.  I had another bizarre encounter when I was 18 and touring Georgia State University and putting my application in.  It's in downtown Atlanta and not the easiest place to navigate... driving or walking.   
I was with a friend so we decided to just walk around.  We were walking back to the Marta station and had to stop at a crosswalk.  This guy and his friends were across the street and one of them asked me if I would press the button for the crosswalk.  I looked at it and there's not a button... it's set on a timer.  I yelled that to him from my side of the street and he lost his damn mind!  "What the fuck bitch?!?  Rude ass cracker!!!"  What the hell??? And he was white... Still can't figure that one out.  My friend wanted us to cross to the other side of the street to avoid having to walk by them.  I didn't want to do that and I wanted them to know that they didn't scare me... but I was actually petrified!  But we crossed by them and they didn't do anything... go figure.

ETA: Yeah, I ended up at Auburn instead...


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL WHAT A NUT !

Last time i went to subway, my man and me left so upset because the girl who worked there was soo rude to me. I wanted a philly cheese stake so bad, and usually when i get it, they heat the meat up first and then put it in the bread. So the girl forgot to heat up the meat before and then she asked me....'do you want your bread toasted?' so i answered..'no' then she goes to me screaming at the top of her lungs looking at me like if im retarded and about to smack me 'IT HAS TO BE TOASTED THE MEAT IS COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'....im like 'okayyy so heat it up, why bother asking them if it _has_ to be toasted, plus isn't the meat supposed to be heated before?". Mind you i was in utter shock and didnt even answer her in a rude manner. She got mad, i thought maybe i took it the wrong way or maybe she didnt give me an attitude (i just couldn't believe what just happened), but i looked at my man and he just stood there with his face beet red, and shaking his head. So then he grabbed me and said to her 'NEVER MIND WE DONT WANT IT ANYTHING..BYE' and then she screams 'R U SERIOUS? OMG U STUPID BITCH' i was like what the helllllll i didnt even say anything it was him !!!.....crazy ppl man lol


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ 
Holy hell!


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't have a really bad one but my b/f and I were at Walmart and we had just finished our shopping and took our items to a register. An older lady was already there with items kinda spread all over and her cart very inconveniently parked right infront of the register, I don't even know what she was doing she was just staring down into her purse, not taking the bags the lady at the register had packed for her.
So, in order for us to even be able to pay for our stuff my boyfriend takes the cart (with nothing in it) and slowly pushes it maybe 30cm away, just enough for us to step up to the register, it's still well with in her reach, probably even in a better position for her since she would easily be able to get the bags in now and SHE FLIPS.

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING? This is my cart!!! Why are you touching my cart!?!? GET YOUR OWN. WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE."

Shit son.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_LOL WHAT A NUT !

Last time i went to subway, my man and me left so upset because the girl who worked there was soo rude to me. I wanted a philly cheese stake so bad, and usually when i get it, they heat the meat up first and then put it in the bread. So the girl forgot to heat up the meat before and then she asked me....'do you want your bread toasted?' so i answered..'no' then she goes to me screaming at the top of her lungs looking at me like if im retarded and about to smack me 'IT HAS TO BE TOASTED THE MEAT IS COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'....im like 'okayyy so heat it up, why bother asking them if it has to be toasted, plus isn't the meat supposed to be heated before?". Mind you i was in utter shock and didnt even answer her in a rude manner. She got mad, i thought maybe i took it the wrong way or maybe she didnt give me an attitude (i just couldn't believe what just happened), but i looked at my man and he just stood there with his face beet red, and shaking his head. So then he grabbed me and said to her 'NEVER MIND WE DONT WANT IT ANYTHING..BYE' and then she screams 'R U SERIOUS? OMG U STUPID BITCH' i was like what the helllllll i didnt even say anything it was him !!!.....crazy ppl man lol_

 
Don't you hate it when jealousy rear it's ugly head!


I worked at Subway... you do usually heat the meat. I typically ask for bacon and chicken breast, they have never thrown it in afterwards. Cause you know hot avocado and lettuce are to die for! :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got you beat on the stupidity part though, I went to Subway and asked for a sandwich I think it was a BMT with everything on it. Without hesistation she says okay and starts assembling the sandwich. I glance away and when I look back she has every single freakin condiment on this bread. I was shocked... and a wee bit disturbed. Is your day really that bad!?!? I told her kind of while having this smirk on my face.... I can't eat that. She said "you said you wanted everything!" I replied "I didn't mean literally" She tossed it and I kept my eyes peeled while she made me a new one. Poor girl, I can only imagine what was going through her mind. 

Cause BBQ sauce, Mayonaise, Ketcup and Musturd are so yummy together.


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Because people are f-ing nuts.  I had another bizarre encounter when I was 18 and touring Georgia State University and putting my application in.  It's in downtown Atlanta and not the easiest place to navigate... driving or walking.   
I was with a friend so we decided to just walk around.  We were walking back to the Marta station and had to stop at a crosswalk.  This guy and his friends were across the street and one of them asked me if I would press the button for the crosswalk.  I looked at it and there's not a button... it's set on a timer.  I yelled that to him from my side of the street and he lost his damn mind!  "What the fuck bitch?!?  Rude ass cracker!!!"  What the hell??? And he was white... Still can't figure that one out.  My friend wanted us to cross to the other side of the street to avoid having to walk by them.  I didn't want to do that and I wanted them to know that they didn't scare me... but I was actually petrified!  But we crossed by them and they didn't do anything... go figure.

ETA: Yeah, I ended up at Auburn instead..._

 
There are some batshit crazy people in downtown Atlanta, not to mention Midtown.  lol! I had some nutbags chase me through town in their car b/c they were CONVINCED I backed into their car...ugh...I think I would have noticed if I had hit something when I backed out.  I finally stopped at a light, exchanged a few words, and then they started flirting and asking where they could get drugs.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 22, 2008)

I would've died laughing at his dumb ass!!  I swear, I don't know what happens to people when they get old, but old people are senile!!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_There are some batshit crazy people in downtown Atlanta, not to mention Midtown.  lol! I had some nutbags chase me through town in their car b/c they were CONVINCED I backed into their car...ugh...I think I would have noticed if I had hit something when I backed out.  I finally stopped at a light, exchanged a few words, and then they started flirting and asking where they could get drugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL that's pretty damn typical!!!

Yes they are batshit insane!!! There's the guy down by the Botanical Gardens that wears a marching band hat, marching band top, and a yellow tutu ALL THE TIME.... f-ing bizarre but hilarious! Especially when he's got his little baton and marching down the sidewalk to the beat of a very, VERY different drummer.

Also, there used to be a guy that would just dress in either a speedo or spandex biking shorts and prop himself on a lightpole everyday on Ponce and just stand there... all day.  I mentioned this to one of my Dad's friends of how weird that was and I was told that he'd been doing that for at least 20 years....


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_LOL that's pretty damn typical!!!

Yes they are batshit insane!!! There's the guy down by the Botanical Gardens that wears a marching band hat, marching band top, and a yellow tutu ALL THE TIME.... f-ing bizarre but hilarious! Especially when he's got his little baton and marching down the sidewalk to the beat of a very, VERY different drummer.

Also, there used to be a guy that would just dress in either a speedo or spandex biking shorts and prop himself on a lightpole everyday on Ponce and just stand there... all day.  I mentioned this to one of my Dad's friends of how weird that was and I was told that he'd been doing that for at least 20 years...._

 
Ahahaha! Donkey Man! People used to call him that b/c he had things in common with a donkey...if you know what I mean. Someone even made a MySpace for him.  Don't forget the guy with the one big dreadlock who wandered around L5P and The Highlands screaming and hollering.  Sometimes you could catch him not in a tizzy and he was really nice.  Some girls I used to work with gave him an Easter basket one year, and I've seen him chilling out at Starbucks.  But when he gets going, whoa, nelly!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Ahahaha! Donkey Man! People used to call him that b/c he had things in common with a donkey...if you know what I mean. Someone even made a MySpace for him.  Don't forget the guy with the one big dreadlock who wandered around L5P and The Highlands screaming and hollering.  Sometimes you could catch him not in a tizzy and he was really nice.  Some girls I used to work with gave him an Easter basket one year, and I've seen him chilling out at Starbucks.  But when he gets going, whoa, nelly!_

 
OMFG!!! Holy Jesus... that's just awesome
I never understood all of the homeless people around L5P that have dogs that live and eat better than they do... I'm really not trying to be insensitive, it's just something I've always wondered.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 23, 2008)

This thread is ridiculous! People are so damn crazy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i wish i had an interesting McDonald's story... but my heart belongs to In-N-Out._

 

I am so going to In-N-Out tommorrow and getting my grub on. Double double animal style, with animal style fries, extra spread on the side, with a large Coke and a strawberry shake. Yum!


----------

